# Burger Blowout Winners!!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2017)

First off thank you to all who participated in the throwdown. Everybody posted up some fine looking meals!  Please post up threads about your cooks.

Now onto the Winners!!!

A big Shout out to the Members choice winner Smoke Trailsteve!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Entry #4

A big Shout out to the Judges choice winner Worktogthr!!!!!!!!!!!!! Entry #8

Way to think outside the box!

Once again thank you to everyone that participated. Keep your eyes peeled as the next throwdown will be coming out soon.


----------



## griz400 (Jun 28, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners, Had fun .... first contest for me ... i was behind door #3 ... lol ...they were real good, soon as the camera snapped, wife and i grabbed 1/2 and devoured  ....lol ... we made like a bunch .. took pictures of some .. we ate em all  ... 













IMG_0241.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 28, 2017


















IMG_0242.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 28, 2017


















IMG_0245.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 28, 2017






smoked of course 













IMG_0247.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 28, 2017


















IMG_0249.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 28, 2017






ever since we went to  IHOP  about 10 yrs ago around 10:30 am, and we looked at the menu, and we couldnt decide breakfast or lunch we seen an over easy egg on the bacon cheeseburger and tried it ... also ihop onion rings are the bomb  ...

was fun, and lets see what the next blowout is  ....


----------



## b-one (Jun 28, 2017)

Congrats to the winners! My sad looking but tasty entry was the Alfredo pattie melt. It went sideways when there wasn't a clean good knife to cut my burger I was hungry and all there was was a steak knife.:biggrin: it was fun hopefully I can try another sometime. Thanks I'm glad someone at least voted for this hot mess!













IMG_0783.JPG



__ b-one
__ Jun 28, 2017


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 28, 2017)

Congrats to the winners!! I am going to have to work a lot harder in both cooking and camera :)

My entry was the 9 the Mushroom Swiss Turkey burger. My wife is hooked on the smoked turkey burgers. The addition of shredded zucchini in them is a trick I picked up of a friend who's a body builder. It really does the trick in keeping them moist and replacing the traditional bread crumbs. They taste a lot better than the pic :)













turkburger.jpeg



__ jcam222
__ Jun 28, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Jun 28, 2017)

Points ... looks real good ....


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks so much to everyone who participated and/or voted and thanks again to 

 dirtsailor2003
 for organizing these throwdowns. Mine was the Juicy Lucia... dont have too many pics of the process but here are a couple... 













IMG_6036.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 28, 2017


















IMG_6037.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 28, 2017


















IMG_6038.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 28, 2017


















IMG_6039.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 28, 2017


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 28, 2017)

Congrats to the winners!  Great job everyone, even b-one!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I was entry #2, and it was pretty bad.  Tasty, just not very pretty!

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice job all. Congrats to the winners.

@Chris Arancini Bun! Dang Dude, that is some creative thinking!...JJ


----------



## xray (Jun 29, 2017)

All the burgers looked great and I bet they all tasted great too! Congrats everyone.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 29, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice job all. Congrats to the winners.
> 
> @Chris Arancini Bun! Dang Dude, that is some creative thinking!...JJ



Thanks Chef!  I was in the mood for a rice ball, wanted to try it on the vortex and the thought came to me.  That's what I love about the throwdowns... make you think outside the box.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2017)

Congrats to the winners!

It was a very hard choice to vote on, everybody had such good entries!

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 29, 2017)

Congrats to the winners, Definitely some great choices there guys. Thx to dirtsailor for all the great work....


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 29, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who participated and/or voted and thanks again to @dirtsailor2003 for organizing these throwdowns. Mine was the Juicy Lucia... dont have too many pics of the process but here are a couple...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every entry was amazing and of course I had to vote for my own lol, The Juicy Lucia however drew me in every time I looked through the entries, I definitely would have like to take a big BIG bite of out of it lol. Nice work.


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 29, 2017)

Congrats, guys! That was a tough one. I ended up going for the reimagined Reuben.


----------



## b-one (Jun 29, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Congrats to the winners!  Great job everyone, even b-one!  :icon_mrgreen:   I was entry #2, and it was pretty bad.  Tasty, just not very pretty!
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike, I didn't even vote for mine! At least I backed a winner I voted for worktogthr's masterpiece!Thumbs Up


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 29, 2017)

First off, kudos to Smoke Trail Steve and Worktogthr!
Mine was #14.












IMG_2136.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 29, 2017


















IMG_2137.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 29, 2017


















IMG_2138.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 29, 2017


















IMG_2139.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 29, 2017


















IMG_2141.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 29, 2017


















IMG_2145.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 29, 2017





I didn't get a pic of the smoke. You're just going to have to trust me. To 140 over Hickory before searing.
This was such a great bunch of sandwiches I almost broke my rule about voting for myself. Almost :biggrin:
Thanks, Case, for coming up with this, and I know we're all looking forward to what you come up with next!


----------



## brained121 (Jun 29, 2017)

Congrats to the winners.  All the burgers looked fantastic. Can't wait for the next one.....


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2017)

Very hard choices for the judges.

They are all winners cause they all tasted great and got people thinking.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 29, 2017)

jcam222 said:


> Every entry was amazing and of course I had to vote for my own lol, The Juicy Lucia however drew me in every time I looked through the entries, I definitely would have like to take a big BIG bite of out of it lol. Nice work.



Thanks so much!  I enjoyed eating it haha.  Will repeat this!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 29, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much! I enjoyed eating it haha. Will repeat this!


How about a recipe? I realize it may be a long description for the Rice technique but you did a great job...JJ


----------



## dwdunlap (Jun 30, 2017)

Wow!! They all look great!

Maybe I am missing something here but I don't see the recipes to make them. Will they be posted?  I hope so as I want to try them myself....

DW


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 30, 2017)

DWDunlap said:


> Wow!! They all look great!
> 
> Maybe I am missing something here but I don't see the recipes to make them. Will they be posted?  I hope so as I want to try them myself....
> 
> DW


The recipes don't get posted in this thread. Many of the participants will start there own threads and show off their process and recipes. I have seen several entries in the beef forum


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2017)

Congrats to All---Great looking Stuff !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






and Well Done, Steve & Chris !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## chew2475 (Jun 30, 2017)

Congrats to winners and to everyone that submitted.  There were many tasty looking bites.  Mine was the Turducken burger which was mighty tasty and filing as the wife and I shared one.













burger 1.JPG



__ chew2475
__ Jun 30, 2017


















burger 2.JPG



__ chew2475
__ Jun 30, 2017


















burger 3.JPG



__ chew2475
__ Jun 30, 2017


----------



## paul72 (Jul 1, 2017)

IMG_0859.JPG



__ paul72
__ Jul 1, 2017





Congrats to all the winners this was my entry first time trying this it was a blast and tasted great


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2017)

Congrats to the winners!



worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who participated and/or voted and thanks again to
> 
> dirtsailor2003
> for organizing these throwdowns. Mine was the Juicy Lucia.


You sir, had my vote for Members Choice.
Your burger was the one I would have wanted to eat first, it looked great and the description sounded delicious.

As I said before, all the entries were good and I had trouble deciding between 2-3 of them.


----------

